# Can you trnslate German for me please??



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the goodies in my little order the other day :thumb: :thumb: 

But how much of the 1Z Kristallklar Premium do I put in my washer bottle?

Do I use the whole lot of just a little bit


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

One cap ful or squeeze ful per 2.5L


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cheers Mark :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

With the one I sent you Alex, its a glovebox size. So basically twist the top off and put the whole lot in and then add 2.5 to 3 litres of water.


----------

